# Custom Double Stacked Linear Power



## dooski3 (Dec 3, 2012)

I was told it was custom built back in the day for a show car. The outside case, heatsink and terminal/Interface circuitry were built by Sphericomm Productions and the rest by linear power. Internally its 2 LP 952's. Anyone ever seen one like it before of have a guess at what you may think its worth?


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm watching the that is on eBay right now. Is that what prompted you to ask the question?


----------



## dooski3 (Dec 3, 2012)

The auction ended on sunday and I was the one who won it.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

A one off custom, I think what you paid for it was a GREAT price.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Its only worth what one is willing to pay, lol. Its ugly as faulk but pretty rare, lol.


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

Made me wonder
Where is BigD ?
Have not seen anything from him in awhile.


----------

